# Javascript??



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

Can someone please help this "low tech" guy?

I tried opening a website which I've used dozens of times and got this message: " You were blocked from www.guidestar.org earlier today as your web browser failed to properly execute JavaScript. www.guidestar.org requires that users use a JavaScript-enabled web browser when accessing their website.

Turning JavaScript on in your browser will allow you to access www.guidestar.org without any further issues. If JavaScript is enabled, please make sure you are using the most up-to-date version of your web browser and that no third-party plugins are blocking the "Distil Networks" JavaScript..."

Can someone explain (in plain English!) what this means and what I have to do? Thank you very much.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

In your other thread you mention the Opera browser;https://forums.techguy.org/threads/opera-browser.1227795/

If you want to allow JavaScript you should click on the Opera symbol then Settings/Advanced/Privacy and Security and you should see 'JavaScript' and be able to select 'Allow'.

From what I have read, JavaScript is now considered a potential risk, similar to Oracle Java (same name different software) and Adobe Flash Player. You can check if JS is currently allowed in any browser by going here;https://www.javatester.org/index.htm and click ing on 'JavaScript' in the top left corner of the page. My version of Opera is using JS version 1.7 and has been for many years now!


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes, I use Opera. In the Privacy and Security section, I don't see anything about Java Script. What category would it be in? Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Apologies, I missed out a step. Once you are in Privacy and Security you have to click on 'Content Settings' where you should find the list that includes JavaScript.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

thank you again - you're very kind - I did what you said and if I'm reading it right, Java Script is allowed right now. That is, there's a blue oval-shaped icon and the white circle in it is all the way to the right of it which -- I think?? -- means "on." Yes?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Yes, that's right. Did you run the tester I provided the link to? When I do it I get this;
"Test Results
JavaScript *IS WORKING* in your web browser 
Your web browser supports JavaScript version 1.7 
Your web browser is Chrome version 73.0.3683."

If JS is allowed in your settings, you may have some other program, addon or extension that is blocking it. For example, do you have the NoScript addon? I have it installed with my copy of Firefox but I don't know if there is a version for Opera. I assume that some types of ad blocker might also affect JS.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

I clicked on the link and saw this: 

*Website Retired*
September 2018: The time has come to retire this website. Simply put, it is not needed any more as very few people use Java applets in a web browser. For now, the site will remain available just for the sake of digital archaeologists. It has been around so long, that I lost track of when it first went live. My best guess is January 2003.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

If you look at the top left of that page you will see some orange coloured boxes. JavaScript is the 5th one down and, when clicked, it should identify whether JS is or isn't working in the browser you use to access that page.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm a total jerk - what can I say? Here's what it says:

JavaScript *IS WORKING* in your web browser 
Your web browser supports JavaScript version 1.7 
Your web browser is Chrome version 73.0.3683.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Well I suppose that's progress of a sort, it's just a pity it doesn't actually solve your problem!

If your Opera settings aren't preventing JS from working it looks like you will have to go looking for some other software on your computer that might be responsible for the blocking. Do you have an ad blocker or any other similar things installed?

It may or may not help to eliminate a few things if you try that website with another browser and see what happens. You could always try Internet Explorer because you are bound to have that since Microsoft don't give users any choice about it!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This might be helpful:

http://help.guidestar.org/account-help/try-this-if-you-are-experiencing-technical-issues

You may just have to clear your cache.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

You've been very kind - I don't want to take up your time. I tried Internet Explorer, Firefox and Google Chrome - got the same problem with them all. Yes, I definitely have some sort of ad blocker on because I was getting swamped with pop-ups a few years ago and, somehow, managed to solve that problem. I've been able to open Guidestar.org hundreds of time before - don't know why I'm sudden;y being blocked out.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Interestingly enough I have just tried guidestar org again using Opera (previous attempts failed with no sort of response). This time I got a very friendly notice telling me that their software suggested, a) that I could be a bot or,b) I had JS turned off by Ghostery or NoScript: http://www.guidestar.org/distil_r_b...e5-6a61-4cb9-8b2b-30ffc76f91af&httpReferrer=/

Well I do have Ghostery installed so that explains my inability to connect before. The notice also includes a link to a support article which is different to the one Cookiegal mentions:https://help.distilnetworks.com/hc/...d-Party-Browser-Plugins-That-Block-JavaScript

Just to muddy the waters a bit more, I then attempted to access guidestar.org using my Pale Moon browser and had no problem at all, so I obviously do not have anything 'protecting' Pale Moon by blocking JS!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Before posting I had tried it too. I knew I wouldn't be able to access it since I use Firefox with NoScript blocking Javascript but I just got a blank white page with no message. I got the link when I entered "Javascript site:guidestar.org" in Google. When I enabled Javascript in NoScript I was able to access the page with no problems though.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

I've just installed Pale Moon (which I'd never heard of) and....I can open Guidestar.org!! I still have no idea what Java Script and No Scrip even are but I do thank Cookiegal and TOGG for your generous assistance. 

I can't begin to tell you how glad I am that it is almost cocktail hour. This old Luddite needs a drink. How I long for the good old days of the IBM Selectric 2!

BTW, who thinks of these goofy names: Firefox, Pale Moon?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I use Pale Moon sometimes too. NoScript is an add-on for Firefox that prevents sites from running Javascript as a security measure but it often interferes with the good stuff and can be frustrating at times. It's not always clear what you should and shouldn't allow because sites use other sites for some functions of the display.

If you tried starting Opera without any add-ons and it works then it's definitely an add-on or plug-in causing the issue.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

From what I've read, Pale Moon was originally inspired by some Firefox users who were unhappy with changes being made to FF so they launched their own, similar, browser. Whether that's true or not I don't know, but whenever Firefox is updated, I always check for Pale Moon updates at the same time. In fact, I don't use either alternative browser very much because I don't have problems with Opera.

I'm old enough to remember IBM electric typewriters from the mid 60's when the firm of solicitors (I think you would call them attorneys) I worked for replaced their mechanical typewriters with IBM's!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry, TOGG reminded me that we were talking about Opera and not Chrome so I've edited my post accordingly.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

TOGG said:


> From what I've read, Pale Moon was originally inspired by some Firefox users who were unhappy with changes being made to FF so they launched their own, similar, browser.


That's what I heard as well.


----------

